# Apple Store sans données CB



## poco (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais que mon fils (14 ans) puisse utiliser son propre compte sur iTunes pour son iPod. Aujourd'hui à chaque fois que son pote envoi un message ou rerquiert un FaceTime çà arrive sur mon iPhone.... :mouais:

J'ai essayé de créer un compte sur iTunes mais sans carte de paiement pas possible de le valider 

Même si je lui fais confiance, je ne veux pas laisser mon N° de CB sur son compte.


Est-ce possible?

Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Décembre 2012)

Utilise une "e-carte" avec une somme modique.


----------



## poco (10 Décembre 2012)

Non, merci j'ai trouvé la solution.

Je crée un compte pour l'enfant avec ma CB.

Une fois le compte créé, je me log sur le compte, je vais dans les réglages du compte et là je choisi moyen de paiement "Aucun".

Cà à l'air de fonctionner.

En tout cas iTunes n'est vraiment pas un modèle d'ergonomie. Un vrai bazar.

Quand à supprimer un compte iTunes, essayez de trouver...


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2012)

Normalement tu dois pouvoir créer un compte iTunes avec une carte iTunes prépayé, ce qui lui permet de s'acheter quelques petits logiciels


----------



## poco (10 Décembre 2012)

Oui, mais par contre je ne veux pas laisser un compte avec CB ne serait-ce que pour ne pas faire peser la responsabilité sur lui en cas de problème.


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2012)

poco a dit:


> Oui, mais par contre je ne veux pas laisser un compte avec CB ne serait-ce que pour ne pas faire peser la responsabilité sur lui en cas de problème.



oui, oui, ça c'est normal. Et puis certains ados plus âgés n'ont pas non plus de CB non plus, et se débrouillent justement avec des cartes iTunes.


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Décembre 2012)

poco a dit:


> Non, merci j'ai trouvé la solution.



Il y a plus simple. Une fois délogué, achat d'un item gratuit sur le store, demande de création de compte itunes avec nouvel identifiant. Puis sélection de l'option "sans carte" ou un truc de ce genre lors de la demande des moyens de paiements.
Le reste reste similaire à une création de compte lambda.


----------



## poco (11 Décembre 2012)

Faut avouer que c'est pas ergonomique ni user-friendly de la part d'Apple.


----------



## inkclub (11 Décembre 2012)

bonjour,

si ça n'a pas changé, il suffit de sélectionner une application gratuite et de créer un compte.

@+


----------



## loggoi (16 Décembre 2012)

poco a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je voudrais que mon fils (14 ans) puisse utiliser son propre compte sur iTunes pour son iPod. Aujourd'hui à chaque fois que son pote envoi un message ou rerquiert un FaceTime çà arrive sur mon iPhone.... :mouais:
> 
> ...



C'est pas un compte iTunes qu'il lui faut mais un compte iCloud et le bon paramètrage de vos idevices...


----------



## Kolioso (17 Décembre 2012)

loggoi a dit:


> C'est pas un compte iTunes qu'il lui faut mais un compte iCloud et le bon paramètrage de vos idevices...



Je n'aurais pas dit mieux. Merci!


----------



## Sergio_bzh (17 Décembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> si ça n'a pas changé, il suffit de sélectionner une application gratuite et de créer un compte.
> 
> @+



Justement il me semble que ça a changé et que la case "aucun" moyen de paiement a disparu. A confirmer.


----------



## StoneGuad (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous, 

Je viens de lire avec attention l'ensemble de ces post et je n'y trouve pas solution a mon probleme de Pere.
Je possède un compte itunestore et un iphone. 
tout va bien du point de vue de l'achat de mes Apps.

En cette fin d'année, j'ai acheté un iPhone 3gs à mon jeune Fils et lui ai créé un identifiant pour l'usage de iCloud, Flux de photo, etc....et ces echanges de photos marchent tres bien.
Comment faire pour lui donner usage des Apps gratuite ou lui en payer à partir de mon compte ?

J'ajoute que l'achat d'une Carte iTune est impossible. Lorsque j'indique mon Code POstal : 97129 (Guadeloupe)  iTunes me signale une "erreur".

merci


----------



## poco (31 Décembre 2012)

Pour qu'il puisse télécharger des apps gratuites il faut qu'il ait un compte iTunes (ce qu'il semble avoir).

Pour lui acheter des apps il faut que lorsque tu les achètes il y a une petite flèche à droite du bouton Acheter qui déroule un menu et là il doit y avoir une option "offrir cette application".

Pour la Guadeloupe je suis désolé mais je ne sais t'aider. Je suis furax de l'Appstore, iTunes (un fouilli et une app de mer...de) en ce moment. Par exemple je suis souvent aux US pour mon boulot et j'ai donc un iPhone avec un abonnement US. Or mon identifiant Apple sur le store étant Français je ne puis télécharger des apps disponibles sur le store US (réservation d'un restaurant, Zillow etc...).

Apple commence à me chauffer sérieux là en ce moment. Et c'est la première fois depuis plus de 20 ans que je pense çà d'eux...


----------



## StoneGuad (31 Décembre 2012)

Merci de ton tuyau, je vais essayer ca.

Cela dit concernant iTunes tu as raison.
Au depart simple lecteur MP3, c'est devenu au fil du temps une Appli monstrueuse.
Avoir voulu y inclure le Magasin Apple tout en gardant la partie "Gestion de sa musique" et de ses vidéos a donné un Syteme tres tres compliqué.
iTunes est de plus le Gestionnaire de tous ses iDevices.

Bref, il y a des indications, des Liens, des Commandes, des Menus partout.
Comment tout cela va t-il évoluer ? il va bien falloir qu'ils simplifient cette  Appli dont les fonctions sont multiples, confuses.

Encore une Chance qu'ils n'y aient pas inclut le AppStore (Vente des Applis MacOs) ! ce qui, dans leu "vision" est tout a fait illogique, d'ailleurs.
Pourquoi la vente d'Apps iOS est - elle dans iTunes, et pas les Apps MacOs ?

Bref, iTunes est tres tres compliqué.

Bonne journée a toi.


----------



## poco (31 Décembre 2012)

Trés compliqué mais surtout pas convivial du tout en plus.

Bonne journée aussi et bonnes Fêtes de fin d'année.


----------

